# the big box within 15 - 20 k



## mastercool8695 (Apr 6, 2012)

*proccy , mobo, psu, cabinet, dvd writer, hard disk, ram  within 15 - 20 k .*





1. What is the purpose of the computer? What all applications and games are you going to run? (Stupid answers like 'gaming' or 'office work' will not work. Be exact. Which games? Which applications? Avoid the word 'et cetera.')
Ans:music editing,video editing(not the geek guy's type..), movies(not so high definition - just dvd rips), dvd burning , cd burning , approx 6 hrs per day downloading , internet surfing , games like GTA, NFS, other racing games - dont stress over this one.. , virtual dj , computer programming - i'm still a learner..

i want a future proof machine , ( 7- 8 years..) (yes, i will keep changing the dvd writer from time to time..)


2. What is your overall budget? If you can extend a bit for a more balanced configuration, then mention this too.
Ans: 15 to 20 k..
better the lower..

3. Planning to overclock?
Ans:i dont know actually what overclocking is.. (i think its increasing the lock speed by some geeky hacks onto the config. is this it??.)
i am planning to buy i5 2400 or i3 2100 (i'm not an intel fan).. so are all the cores unlocked??


4. Which Operating System are you planning to use?
Ans:win 7 and win xp dualboot 

5. How much hard drive space is needed?
Ans:500GB OR 1 TB
Should i get a 160 gb for OS and 1 tb for storing data or just one hdd??


6. Do you want to buy a monitor? If yes, please mention which screen size and resolution do you want. If you already have a monitor and want to reuse it, again mention the size and resolution of monitor you have.
Ans:no, i will use an old one (samsung crt)
will change it after some time after some more money is in my father's pocket

7. Which components you DON'T want to buy or which components you already have and plan on reusing?
Ans: want to buy : proccy , mobo, psu, cabinet, dvd writer, hard disk, ram (4 gb - please suggest whether i should buy 2 x 2 gb ram or 1 x 4 gb and also the model no.

what i already have : monitor , speakers(2.1), keyboard(ps/2) , mouse (ps/2), 
ups : this one --- > (600VA UPS(Proview 600) products, buy 600VA UPS(Proview 600) products from alibaba.com)


8. When are you planning to buy the system?
Ans:i thin may- june..
i have heard than when ivybridge is launched, sandybridge's prices will fall so.. 

9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler?
Ans:no.. i have edited my previous one many times. (its p4 and so my father didnt bother about me going nuts with that. )
certainly by an assembler..
i want to do that myself but...
leave this point...


10. Where do you live? Are you buying locally? Are you open to buying stuff from online shops if you don't get locally?
Ans:i live in kolkata. i am buying locally (i mean any good and reputed store upon your suggestion) 
and its a NO - NO for online shopping.. unless its COD


11. Anything else which you would like to say?
Ans:as i said i am not an intel fan , but have heard that intel one's are good.. 
please suggest a future proof config.. and also clear any misconceptions that you may have noticed above..

will my old monitor work with the new mobo?

PLEASE KEEP THE BUDGET WITHIN 17-18 k if possible..


----------



## Jripper (Apr 6, 2012)

"i want a future proof machine , ( 7- 8 years..) "

I don't think that is possible within 20k. Heck that isn't possible even in 60k!!


----------



## mastercool8695 (Apr 6, 2012)

i know that..
i actually mean that a MACHINE THAT WONT STOP in 7-8 years..
i know it may go slower than the contemporary latest one's..

E7500 was great at his time.. now we cannot regard that proccy as slow..
this was my intention..
and thanks for the reply..

missed out on somethngs.. edited the post...


----------



## avichandana20000 (Apr 6, 2012)

for your budget 



Processor|AMD 3.2 GHz AM3 Athlon II 260 Processor|3333|still availaable in flipkart
Motherboard|Gigabyte GA-880GM-D2H Motherboard|4028
RAM|G-skill F3-10600CL9S-4GBNT(4Gx1)|1350
HDD|WDC 250GB Blue WD2500AAKX|3766
DVD Writer|ASUS 24X Sata Black DVD|1150
PSU|Corsair GS600|4000
Case|NZXT GAMMA|2000
TOTAL||20399
your machine may not stop but it may stop supporting the then softwares.


----------



## Souro_Ray (Apr 7, 2012)

@avichandana20000,
for a system that doesnt require so much power, i think the GS600 would be a bit of overkill.. OP can get the CX430 V2 at around 2.3K. And Gamma has risen in prices here in Calcutta.. compared to that, OP can get the Elite 430 from CM. Or the Elite 310 or 311 at under 2000. Or he could buy a generic case and save quite a few bucks... But thats just my opinion...

Also, if OP wants to game, i think going for a Llano config is better...
AMD A6-3500 @ Rs. 4650
Gigabyte GA-A55M-S2H @ Rs. 4500
(thanks to Jaskanwar Singh's PC Buying Guide 2012 for the prices)


----------



## saswat23 (Apr 7, 2012)

Instead getting an Intel 2nd gen. Pentium Dual Core with a H61 board will be a better choice IMO. 
Moreover 500GB HDD costs around Rs.500 more so its better to get a 500GB HDD instead. 
GS-600 would be an overkill. So, this is my suggestion: 
* AMD Athlon-II X4-640 -- 4.3k 
* Gigabyte GA-78LMT-S2P -- 2.6k 
* Corsair 4GB DDR3 Value RAM -- 1.2k 
* WDC Blue 500GB HDD -- 4.2k 
* Asus 24x DVD-RW -- 1.1k 
* NZXT GAMMA -- 2k 
* Seasonic S12II-430 -- 2.6k 
Total ----  18k 
+ 
* HD 5570 1GB DDR3 -- 3.2k 
Grand Total ---- 21.2k 
So, you even get a GPU around your budget.


----------



## mastercool8695 (Apr 7, 2012)

no gpu needed.. thats why i was thinkin for 2nd gen core proccys so that some mild games may play without the need for a gpu..

k.. lets go step by step..
i'll first get the harddisk / ram / cabinet / dbd writer within 6000
so that i save 14 k for cpu + mobo ..

i have a pata 40 gb harddisk.. what about me skipping the harddisk for the time being and purchase it after some time?

please comment

yes i wont dual boot at first , just win xp..
and when i buy the hdd after some time , then i'll dualboot it..


about the psu : CX430 V2 at around 2.3K v/s Seasonic S12II-430 -- 2.6k

i also wanted to ask , at the same price , which will perform faster and better intel or amd??

saswat , you use i5 2400 please comment for the above


----------



## saswat23 (Apr 7, 2012)

You can't get HDD, RAM, Cabinet, DVD-RW and PSU for 6k. I have already suggested the chepest possible config.

If you wanna skip HDD for now, that's fine but i dont think 40GB would be sufficient till then. Also you will need a SATA-IDE converter to use your old PATA HDD as most motherboards these days dont have IDE port. You might also face incompatibility issues. Many of my friends who are usin their old PATA HDD with new mobos are having compatibility issues. So, just check you dont face any.

Yes, skip dual booting for the time being i.e till you get a new HDD.

Corsair CX-430v2 is a very good PSU for its price. The Seasonic S12II-430 is almost same as the CX-430v2 but its a 80+ Bronze certified PSU and has 5yrs long warranty unlike 3yrs of Corsair's. 

At low-mid budget AMD provides cheaper and better VFMs. At higher budget i.e 10k+ Intel is of no match. For your budget AMD is the best option. Intel will cost more. 

i5-2400 really a nice proccy. But still i am facing lags manytimes and auto shutdown dut to 'CPU Overheating' (i think that's due to my mobo) . HD 2000 graphics is very good, I can play games like ME-2 and Bulletstorm w/ any problems. But it wil cost you around 10k. For your budget i wont recommend it. Instead of spending so much on a processor, spend on better PSU, cabinet and Graphics Card.


----------



## mastercool8695 (Apr 7, 2012)

athlon x4 better than i3 2100 ??

and what lags are you facing ???
please tell me..

why not leave the gpu and spend the bucks on the proccy / mobo?


----------



## saswat23 (Apr 7, 2012)

Yes, Athlon-II X4 is better than i3 in most multitasking. In most games SB i3 even beat the Hexa Cores so, i3 is a little better in gaming. 
But still Athlon-II X4 is a better choice as most apps are being made multithreaded, so Athlon-II X4 will benifit more than the i3. 

I m currently on mobile, so posting longer is a bit difficult. I will PM you of my probs. once i get back to PC.


----------



## mastercool8695 (Apr 7, 2012)

k..
r u on pc now??

if yes then reply..
about the problems you are having..


----------



## doomgiver (Apr 7, 2012)

avichandana20000 said:


> for your budget
> 
> 
> 
> ...


EDITED A BIT 
no need for a crazy psu.
get a 'sasta' gpu.
case, ram can be reduced in price.



saswat23 said:


> * Seasonic S12II-430 -- 2.6k
> * HD 5570 1GB DDR3 -- 3.2k
> 
> So, you even get a GPU around your budget.


^^ get these 2, if you are buying a gpu.
you can get a psu, the FSP saga II 500W @ 2k, i think.

without gpu : ~16k
with gpu : ~21k


----------



## mastercool8695 (Apr 8, 2012)

please suggest.. how about spending on more on the proccy and mobo combo so that it it more future proof ??

i mean what do you think the config suggested just above will last for ??
i mean that the config will not give problems untill how many years..
i'm not much of a gamer, so i dont think spending on a gpu is necessary..(am i going nuts with this ?)

and i'm also of the same mentality about the psu..
my p4 runs fine on a 400 sumthing frontech psu.. but after reading this : www.thinkdigit.com/forum/power-supp...89-power-supply-blacklist-thread-newbies.html

i now think i'm not gonna burn my 20 k thanks to a cheap psu...

i think i'l think for the psu at last . so that i get one which handles the config better..

sorry for the language errors but i'm not good at it..

yup..
you are correct you must be thinking that this guy is going nuts for a 20 k config but its a large amount for me..

the mobo you suggested doesn't look that nice..

dont you think i can get a better one???


----------



## doomgiver (Apr 8, 2012)

see, investing in a good engine oil lets the engine run at its peak, same thing in computer.
better psu, better experience.

this rig will work till 2-3 years easily. add a gpu, and you are looking at 5+ years of service.

for the mobo, do you want to overclock? do something extra?l like modding? core unlocking?
if not, then its enough.

i think you use computer for just normal work, nothing too intensive like video transcoding/overclocking/harcore gaming/sound processing/running virtual machines.

so this rig is  fine.

best thing about this rig is.... that after a couple of years, hopefully, you will be able to find a secondhand/cheap 1xxx phenom II X6 hexacore processor (like 1100T or 1050T) and further extend the life of your pc 


also, gpu helps a lot.
having a 2-3k gpu will benefit you more than you think

you are looking at a long term rig, why not put in a bit more and be relaxed for longer?


----------



## saswat23 (Apr 8, 2012)

*@doomgiver*
I doubt FSP SAGA-II 400W is available for 1.2k.
Last time i checked it was selling for ~1.9k.


----------



## doomgiver (Apr 9, 2012)

the SAGA II 500W is 2k bucks.
400W is around the 1.2k mark


----------



## saswat23 (Apr 9, 2012)

^^ You sure! 
Could you give me any link.

AFAIK SAGA-II 350W is available for 1.5k, how come 400W is available for 1.2k!


----------



## doomgiver (Apr 9, 2012)

check the configs listed in the other thread.
the 500W one is mentioned as 2k.


----------



## saswat23 (Apr 9, 2012)

Ah man, I am not talking about the 500W. I am asking you for the 400W.


----------



## mastercool8695 (Apr 9, 2012)

hot debate going round here..

cool down .... cool down...
take a deep breath... oohooo stop.. stop... dont take the whole of earth's atmosphere with you......

k lots of nonsense , now to the imp topic..

what if i say i'm getting another psu??

hehehe
stop this 400 - 350-500 debate guys.... please...

lemme fist tell ya that i'm certainly fixed on the i5 2400


i'm fond of that, checked amd ones at the nearby range , they have very less l2 cache at your service guys .. does that makes i5 cost 9.3 k ??

i mean the amd ones..


and the best mobo for that i5 2400 or an amd one which is less costlier than i5 2400 but is upto the same performance ??

one more thing..
me to understand the cpu - gpu thing..
tell me one thing :
i5 2400 + a good mobo v/s  the proccy you suggested with a good 1 gb gpu + a good mobo (as per your suggestion..)

now tell me which one takes the crown??


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Apr 9, 2012)

i5 in 20K Budget will mean other components will cut their budgets to bones. 

The Proccy itself will Cost you 10.5K


----------



## mastercool8695 (Apr 9, 2012)

i heard its 9.2 ~ 9.4 k..

not 10.5 ..

and i wanna make it such a way that there are no problems at least for 4 years and .. may work with minor issues for another 2 years (after the 4 years)..
i'm very experienced with problematic cpu's .. (p4 buddy..)

but first tell me is it worth the buy ?? 

i mean am i getting like this --->  "the fan got robbed" ??

please comment

and what about this mobo ??

Intel® Desktop Board DH67CL

does this have decent onboard graphics 

do i have a milder one as an alternative ??

i mean there are 4 ram sockets , i'm just putting a 4 gb stick now.. may put one 4/8 gb more so 4 sockets are not that useful..

and nor the pci slots.. (since ethernet , video , sound are on the mobo , what else should i put in those ??)


----------



## saswat23 (Apr 9, 2012)

First do confirm about i5-2400's price in your area. 
Yes, this will run perfectly for the next 5yrs efficiently. 
The Intel DH67CL-B3 costsa round 5.6k. And it would increase your budget by around 2k. So, instead get the Gigabyte GA-H61M-D2H for 3.5k. It also has 4*RAM slots, so has better upgrade facilities.

PCI cards are not used these days as most components have become USB supportive. So, drop the idea of using an PCI cards.


----------



## doomgiver (Apr 9, 2012)

you better decide if you want to go with amd rig or intel. both are at completely different budgets.


----------



## Cilus (Apr 9, 2012)

Saswat, AMD Athlon II X4 processors are not available now.

Here is my suggestion:-

Intel Pentium G620 @ 3.3K
Biostar H61MLB Motherboard @ 3K
Corsair 4GB 1333 MHz Value DDR3 @ 1.1K
WD BLUE 500 GB SATA @ 4.1K
Corsair CX 430 V2 @ 2.3K
Normal Intex/Frontech Cabinet @ 0.8K
LG 22X SATA DVD Writyer @ 0.85K
MSI HD 6770 1 GB GDDR5 @ 6.2K

Around 21.65K. If you want everything within 20K then get MSI HD 6670 1GB GDDR5 dual fan version at 5.2K. This config is very much well balanced and apart from your day to day work, it can also handle heavy duty gaming...thanks to HD 6770.


----------



## mastercool8695 (Apr 9, 2012)

saswat23 said:


> First do confirm about i5-2400's price in your area.
> Yes, this will run perfectly for the next 5yrs efficiently.
> The Intel DH67CL-B3 costsa round 5.6k. And it would increase your budget by around 2k. So, instead get the Gigabyte GA-H61M-D2H for 3.5k. It also has 4*RAM slots, so has better upgrade facilities.
> 
> PCI cards are not used these days as most components have become USB supportive. So, drop the idea of using an PCI cards.



you took all my post wrong way buddy... its not ur fault though , its my poor english..

i said i dont want pci and 4 ram slots,
just two ram and one pci (to be on the safer side) would do..

i'hv already dropped pci idea..



doomgiver said:


> you better decide if you want to go with amd rig or intel. both are at completely different budgets.



please elaborate..

what do you mean ??
amd will cost cheaper??
and will it perform like i5 2400 or upto the level of i5 2400 ??

which will last long...
if intel , then i'll go with it..



Cilus said:


> Saswat, AMD Athlon II X4 processors are not available now.
> 
> Here is my suggestion:-
> 
> ...




so... what is the reason for going for a gpu worth the cost of cpu and mobo combined ??? please tell me why do you guys go for a great mind bowling gpu instead of a cpu ? (i'm curious.. really...)

i mean... is a gpu essential ??? dont the onboard graphics work well

can the onboard graphics of a compatible mobo + i5 2400  play 720 pixel videos decently ??

i think i'm going for h67 or wait for h77 to come.. i want good sound and video onboard.. 

and see 

i5 2400 (9.5 k) + Intel DH67CL-B3 (5.5 k) = 15 k 
your cpu + mobo + gpu = 12.5 k 

diff = 2.5 k..

which one do you think is more future proof and better performer ??

better take it the simpler way.... hehehee


----------



## Cilus (Apr 9, 2012)

Buddy, it depends upon your usage, what type of applications you are going to run. IGP is good for watching HD movies (apart from AMD APUs) but that's all. For gaming you need a standard GPU.

However, if gaming is not of your concern then get a Sapphire HD 5670 512 MB GDDR5 @ 4.1K and Core i3 2100 @ 6K (in Kolkata it is available @ 5.8K + Tax).

For understanding GPU, have a look at this thread: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/graphic-c...ormation-regarding-graphic-cards-newbies.html


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 9, 2012)

mastercool8695 said:


> so... what is the reason for going for a gpu worth the cost of cpu and mobo combined ??? please tell me why do you guys go for a great mind bowling gpu instead of a cpu ? (i'm curious.. really...)



if you skip GPU, forget gaming. HD2000 is better than most IGP but ask yourself. will you enjoy GTA on bulletime all the time? or NFS with speedbreaker on from start to finish? HD6770 or HD7750 will make it though 4-5yrs of casual gaming. after 3yrs, change processor as Ivy Bridge will be pin compatible with SB motherboards.



mastercool8695 said:


> i mean... is a gpu essential ??? dont the onboard graphics work well
> 
> can the onboard graphics of a compatible mobo + i5 2400  play 720 pixel videos decently ??
> 
> i think i'm going for h67 or wait for h77 to come.. i want good sound and video onboard..



HD2000 will easily handle videos. but if you want better graphics, wait for Ivy Bridge. But remember, by time Ivy Bridge will be out, game's graphics requirements will also double. i.e. Intel's IGP will never allow you to run modern game. even in case of racing, NFS Most Wanted. Try game like Blur or Run and it'll tell you why we criticize it so much.



mastercool8695 said:


> i5 2400 (9.5 k) + Intel DH67CL-B3 (5.5 k) = 15 k
> your cpu + mobo + gpu = 12.5 k
> 
> diff = 2.5 k..
> ...



if you want, go for core i3 2100. that should keep total cost same even with GPU.


----------



## mastercool8695 (Apr 9, 2012)

thanks for link.. yes.. really..
i like these type of links...
informative..

and yes, there is no gaming concerns..

just movies..

do i need a gpu now ??

i wont play any hardcore games...
have changed my mind.. i wont get time to play , actually...

i get one good machine. and i'm problem free at least for 4-5 years..
nothing else...



> Try game like Blur or Run and it'll tell you why we criticize it so much.



criticise what ?? i didnt get that bit..


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 10, 2012)

mastercool8695 said:


> and yes, there is no gaming concerns..
> 
> just movies..
> 
> do i need a gpu now ??



then go with i5 2400.



mastercool8695 said:


> criticise what ?? i didnt get that bit..



Intel's HD graphics.


----------



## mastercool8695 (Apr 10, 2012)

itntel hd graphics ?? bad for day to day tasks ??

and what about hd 2000 graphics ?? which come with i5 2400 ???

some sites say there is no difference between them..

k..
then , 

i5 2400 graphics are good to handle 720 pixel videos ??

and so ends my run for proccy..

any decent mobo with good onboard graphics and a 4 gb stick are here to go...

suggestions please..

intel dh67cl.
wat say guys ???


----------



## RiGOD (Apr 10, 2012)

^^You've asked the same question about the motherboard in multiple threads many times and each time I've said that the DH67CL is a good buy.


----------



## mastercool8695 (Apr 10, 2012)

sorry.........


k..
whats fixed : 

proccy : i5 2400 @ 9.5 k + tax
mobo : Intel DH67CL @ 5.5 k + tax
DVD writer : lg (please tell me model name..) 
ram : suggest a good 4 gb stick model no..


still to think about : 
psu (i am not putting any graphics card so which psu will suit the best .. (not an overkill)
cabby : i saw somewhere that the one which has psu at the bottom is a better option.. is that really true ?? suggest any one (keep it low on bucks... )

hdd : checking it on another thread . you guys need not bother..

i am fixed on the cpu but still wanna check..

i5 2400 has just 1 mb of L2 cache , e7500 has 3 mb of L2 cache

please comment on the last line...


----------



## doomgiver (Apr 10, 2012)

mastercool8695 said:


> still to think about :
> psu (i am not putting any graphics card so which psu will suit the best .. (not an overkill)
> cabby : i saw somewhere that the one which has psu at the bottom is a better option.. is that really true ?? suggest any one (keep it low on bucks... )
> 
> ...



get a fsp saga II 400 W minimum.
nzxt gamma is the cheapest cabby with bottom mount psu, and all black interiors. its a great buy. i am personally using it.

the i5 has 6 mb of l3 cache, and performance depends largely on HOW you access the cache, not how much cache you can cram in.

like, having 8 gb ram over 4 gb has minimal effect on the average user.
tho if the rams are both 8 gb, but one is ddr3, and other is rd ram, guess which will win?
same thing here.
different sizes, different techniques


----------



## mastercool8695 (Apr 10, 2012)

so ?? you are telling what??
sorry didn't get the summary well..


----------



## RiGOD (Apr 10, 2012)

^^The 1MB L2 cache of i5 2400 won't get you killed as you've got a fair amount of L3 cache. Now answer these stuff clearly friend.

1.Remaining budget?
2.Components to be bought?
3.Anything else you wanna say?(Other than future proofing and kindly make it short)


----------



## mastercool8695 (Apr 10, 2012)

k..
sorry for making it elaborative previously..
remaining budget : 5 -7 k
things wanted : psu, dvd writer ,ram (4 gb) , cabby (let it be cheap.. so that budget is maintained.),hdd (small one may work..)

i have a 40 gb pata hdd ..
can i continue with that one (with a SATA to PATA cable)
and buy a larger one llater ??


----------



## Souro_Ray (Apr 10, 2012)

500GB hard drive is the sweet spot now in terms of pricing. It costs around Rs. 3950 plus tax. Anything below 500GB is not worth it, IMO, if you look at the pricing

A stick of Corsair 4GB RAM rated at 1333 costs Rs. 1150 plus tax. You can get cheaper alternatives with Kingston

A decent PSU will cost you up to Rs. 2000. Thats your 5-7K budget right there...

An optical drive will cost you about 900 for a basic LG one, and a couple of hundred more for an Asus one.. Cabinet you can pick and choose in the shop you buy from

You need to allocate a bit more budget, mate


----------



## RiGOD (Apr 10, 2012)

*Component*
*Make*
*Price*

CPU	Intel Core i5-2400	10875
Motherboard	Intel DH67CL	5620
RAM	G.Skill Value DDR3 4GB	1150
HDD	WD Caviar Blue 500 GB	4300
Optical Drive	Asus DRW-24B3ST	1110
Case	Frontech/iBall/Intex	800
PSU	FSP Saga II 400	1900
Total		25755


----------



## mastercool8695 (Apr 10, 2012)

do i need that 2k psu ??
i'm not using graphics card..


and what about 40 gb hdd that i have??

should i use that for the time being and buy a better and big one after 3-4 months ??


----------



## doomgiver (Apr 10, 2012)

if the motherboard does not have pata ports, its gonna be a problem.
yes, you need that psu. else you may face problems like bsod, system hangs and crashes etc.

hdd prices wont come down till next year.
wait if you want to.


----------



## saswat23 (Apr 11, 2012)

But why are you taking the Intel DH67CL-B3? Its increasing your budget by 2k na. Instead get the *Gigabyte GA-H61M-D2H* for 3.5k. It will be a better choice and you will have enough money to get other things too.


----------



## mastercool8695 (Apr 11, 2012)

just felt great earthquake..

its going on still now...
more than 2 minutes man.......
still going one..

2012 HAS BEGUN..

k.
sorry for off topic post.. (was very excited...)

for the mobo : can the h61 board you suggested take all the advantage of the proccy ??
and will it do good for hd movies ?? (the mobo , cpu both contribute to video quality ???)

the above points are satisfied , i sure can take h61 instead of h67

please tell me..

and hows this ?


Intel® Desktop Board DH67VR uATX, Socket 1155 - www.deltapage.com


----------



## saswat23 (Apr 11, 2012)

^^ yes, thats a good board too but availability is an issue. 


> for the mobo : can the h61 board you suggested take all the advantage of the proccy ??
> and will it do good for hd movies ?? (the mobo , cpu both contribute to video quality ???)
> 
> the above points are satisfied , i sure can take h61 instead of h67


There is nothing to be done by the motherboard here. The IGP of iCore processors is built into the chip itself (instead of motherboards as seen is Intel LGA-775). So, you wont face any problem watching HD movies in it and other problems.

The difference between H61 and H67 is the availability of SATA-3 and USB-3 ports.


----------



## mastercool8695 (Apr 11, 2012)

a h61 which has both sata 3 , usb 3 is worth the buy ??

ooops....
no h61 like that...

heheheheh

any suggestion ???

any thing other than cpu / mobo that can be made cheaper ?

does sata 3 and usb 3 effect greatly ??

saw this : [Solved] Sata 2 vs Sata 3 - Hard-Disks - Storage

this site says :


> No single hard drive can spin fast enough to saturate a SATA 2 port.
> Hard drives may be SATA 3 "compatible", but they are not SATA 3 "capable".




is that true ??

if yes then , i dont need usb 3 also 
any other difference between h61 and h67 ?(in terms of performance ??)


----------



## RiGOD (Apr 11, 2012)

^^No performance difference between h61 & h67. Only things lacking in h61 would be
>USB 3.0
>SATA III
>Extra RAM slots

If you ready to sacrifice all these then go for a decent h61 board. Or else go for MSI H67MA-E35 (B3). Forget the DH67VR, it has only 2 SATA ports.


----------



## mastercool8695 (Apr 11, 2012)

yup..

that mobo looks cool...

except the video output jack..

*www.msi.com/product/mb/H67MA-E35--B3-.html#/?div=Detail

see the back of the blue video jack..

so low quality ??
or it is like that in all mobos..


----------



## RiGOD (Apr 12, 2012)

^^The only con I could find in the board is the availability of just 2 RAM slots but that's more than enough for your needs I guess. It's a VFM board and has good build quality too. Forum member *r4gs* has the same model.


----------



## mastercool8695 (Apr 12, 2012)

VFM for ?


----------



## RiGOD (Apr 12, 2012)

mastercool8695 said:


> VFM for ?



YOU


----------



## mastercool8695 (Apr 12, 2012)

got it..
value for money..

googled it.
majak mat udao yaar..
i dunno many short forms.


----------



## RiGOD (Apr 12, 2012)

^^Anyways, that board is pretty good and you can go for it.


----------



## saswat23 (Apr 12, 2012)

mastercool8695 said:


> saw this : [Solved] Sata 2 vs Sata 3 - Hard-Disks - Storage
> 
> this site says :
> 
> ...



1. Yes, thats quite true. We can't even use full capability of SATA-II forget about SATA-III. SATA-III might help faster drives like the WD Black series or the VelociRaptor but not the normal ones. 
2. There is no other difference in terms of performance.


----------



## mastercool8695 (Apr 13, 2012)

if i'm not using sata 3 and usb 3 , 
why waste 1 k more..
i'll go for h61..

suggest a h61 mobo...

and sorry for the time you guys wasted on h67..

did some research :

got these :

GIGABYTE GA-H61M-D2H LGA 1155 Micro ATX Motherboard

ASUS P8H61-M PLUS V2 B3 LGA 1155 Intel H61 Micro ATX Intel Motherboard

Intel DH61WW LGA 1155 Motherboard

Asus MotherBoard - P8H61 MLE* - www.deltapage.com

no i dont consider buying online..
the prices in the market wont be too different, will they ??


----------



## RiGOD (Apr 13, 2012)

^^I'd say to choose the cheapest one and use that extra money for something else. Some would say to avoid Asus because of Rashi. Anyway if I were you, I would've gone for ASUS P8H61-M LX.


----------



## mastercool8695 (Apr 13, 2012)

> Asus because of Rashi



why so ??


----------



## RiGOD (Apr 13, 2012)

Read this.


----------



## mastercool8695 (Apr 14, 2012)

and will the board make use of the intel graphics in the i5 2400 ???

read that...
is intel ok for rma service ???

and gigabyte ??

where can i get a list of brands rmaed by rashi ??

i dont want to get in this type of trouble.. (rashi type..)

k.
what do you guys think ??

which mobo should i go for ??

the mobo should be able to use the power of i5 2400 ..

i am thinking of skipping a hdd now..
will buy later..


----------



## RiGOD (Apr 14, 2012)

Look at this thread buddy, 57+ posts and its reaching nowhere. Everyday you come up with thousands of doubts and queries and each day you change the decision of components. You said that you won't have time for gaming. Then why a costly processor like i5? Many suggested the best configuration suited for your needs and you're not contented with any and always is doubtful. I bet if this goes on like this the mods will close this thread.


----------



## mastercool8695 (Apr 14, 2012)

sorry..
k..
now..
what do u recommend ??
leave i5 2400 ??
will the configs they suggested play videos without any trouble ??
and what about if i dont upgrade for 4-5 years ??


----------



## RiGOD (Apr 14, 2012)

^^Specify these properly.
1. Your purpose for PC.
2. Maximum Budget.
3. Components needed.
4. Anything else.


----------



## mastercool8695 (Apr 14, 2012)

1. You purpose for PC. : watching movies (high quality 720 pixel) , downloading movies , DVD burning (about one-two every week) , ms office work , some photo editing , Video DVD making , avi to dvd conversion , move songs / vids to and fro mobile phones , fast copy speed

2. Maximum Budget. : 20k may go up by 1-2 k if its worth it.

3. Components needed. :CPU , MOBO , dvd writer , ram (4gb or more) , case , psu

4. Anything else. : the pc should not slowdown on multitasking , i'm not going to upgrade for another 4 years (may change the dvd writer if needed or put a 4gb stick more).
i would NOT be playing games.

lastly (not leastly) , i prefer intel

i5 2400 @ 9.5k
inteldh61ww @ 3.5k or any other mobo u suggest @ 3.5 - 4 k 

is this good ??

if yes then , without any other talk , just give the other comp.

7 -8 k for psu , cabby , ram , hdd 

will have a dvd writer for 1 k.(not to be included in 7-8 k above)


----------



## RiGOD (Apr 14, 2012)

*Component*
*Make*
*Price*

CPU	Core i5-2320	10400
Motherboard	MSI H67MA-E35 (B3)	4670
RAM	G.Skill DDR3 4GB	1150
Optical Drive	Asus DRW-24B3ST	1110
Case	Intex/Frontech/iBall	1000
PSU	Corsair CX430V2	2450
Total		20780
OR







*Component*
*Make*
*Price*

CPU	AMD A8 3850	7370
Motherboard	Gigabyte GA-A55M-S2V	3740
RAM	Corsair Vengeace 4GB	1550
Optical Drive	Asus DRW-24B3ST	1110
Case	CM Elite 310	1820
PSU	Corsair CX430V2	2450
Total		18040


----------



## mastercool8695 (Apr 14, 2012)

you make me query..
when i can get i5 2400 at 9.5 k
why should i get i5 2320 @10.4 ??

and i said , i will have the dvd writer qutside the budget 
you havn't specified the hdd (u r recommending to use my old one ??)


----------



## ArjunKiller (Apr 15, 2012)

i5 2400 is 10k, i5 2320 is somewhat slower (100Mhz) and 1k cheaper.


----------



## mastercool8695 (Apr 15, 2012)

k..
i'm going for i5 2400

suggest which will be better h61 or h67
i dont need sata 3 and usb 3..
just two ram slots would be ok..
needed : ability to use i5 2400 usefully.. along with the intel graphics..


----------



## Minion (Apr 20, 2012)

@mastercool8695

Are you insane go with i5 2320 save 1k 100Mhz increase will not do any miracle instead spend this on good motherboard or PSU or 8GB ram.


----------



## mastercool8695 (Apr 20, 2012)

do 
Intel® vPro Technology , Intel® Virtualization Technology for Directed I/O (VT-d) , Intel® Trusted Execution Technology , etc
make no difference ???

one idea..
if i get i5 2400 at just (upto) 400 bucks more than i5 2320 , i'll buy i5 2400
otherwise , i'll go for i5 2320.

what say ???


----------



## RiGOD (Apr 20, 2012)

mastercool8695 said:


> 1. You purpose for PC. : watching movies (high quality 720 pixel) , downloading movies , DVD burning (about one-two every week) , ms office work , some photo editing , Video DVD making , avi to dvd conversion , move songs / vids to and fro mobile phones , fast copy speed



You won't need Intel® vPro Technology , Intel® Virtualization Technology for Directed I/O (VT-d) & Intel® Trusted Execution Technology for these jobs.



mastercool8695 said:


> one idea..if i get i5 2400 at just (upto) 400 bucks more than i5 2320 , i'll buy i5 2400
> otherwise , i'll go for i5 2320.



Wow, great idea!!!


----------



## mastercool8695 (Apr 20, 2012)

^^ k..
thanks..


----------



## Souro_Ray (Apr 21, 2012)

Cilus once told me when i suggested the same to another poster asking about an intel config.. If you're planning a future proof rig, get the best non-overclockable CPU you can.. Normally that would mean buying the i7-2600, but in this case, stick with the i5-2400, unless the extra money over the i5-2320 stings..


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 21, 2012)

what he said is correct but also look at the price difference. 500 makes sense for 100Mhz increase when the clock is locked. if it was an unlock processor, even paying 2k more makes sense.


----------



## topgear (Apr 21, 2012)

Souro_Ray said:


> Cilus once told me when i suggested the same to another poster asking about an intel config.. If you're planning a future proof rig, *get the best non-overclockable CPU you can*.. Normally that would mean buying the i7-2600, but in this case, stick with the i5-2400, unless the extra money over the i5-2320 stings..



this only applies to those who don't want to OC their CPU or has limited budget because a K series cpu also needs a good OC friendly mobo like P67/Z68/Z77 which costs mre than any H61/H67 mobo.

But if anyone has proper budget for the CPU  and mobo then he should not hesitate to get a K series cpu and a suitable mobo. for eg. price difference between core i5 2500 and 2500k is only Rs. 650 and core i7 2600 and i7 2600K is 1k - so if anyone can afford a OCable mobo say Biostar TZ68K+ @ 7.2k he should go for the K series cpu for the best future proof Intel cpu based pc.

Here's a config for OP 

Core i5 2500 @ 11.5k
H67MA-E35 (B3)	 @ 4.6k
Asus/HP DVD RW Drive @ 1.1k
Zebronics Bijli / CM Elite 350 @ 1.6k
Corsair VS450@ 2.1k
Corsair 4GB DDr3 Value series @ 1.1k

Total : 22k


----------



## mastercool8695 (Apr 21, 2012)

^^ the config was in my mind..
but :
1 . core i5 2500 is 2k higher than i5 2400
2 . i5 2400 is still higher than my needs (this doen't mean that i'm not getting i5 2400)
3 . i also want a hdd.. that is why i'm eating out the budget on the mobo
4 . you suggested i5 2500 k in the passage but wrote i5 2500 in the config (can i get the point clear here??)

for oc , i'll also have to invest on a good after market proccy cooler.
which will get the total amount to more than 25 k 

please advise..

the i5 2400 is 3.1GHZ  and i5 2500 is 3.3 GHZ 

should i pay 2 k for the 2 multipliers ??

other difference is the bus to core ratio :
i5 2400 : 31
i5 2500 : 33


----------



## JohnephSi (Apr 21, 2012)

i too need a pc to build ...within this range..i want a i5 2nd gen processor..


----------



## RiGOD (Apr 21, 2012)

JohnephSi said:


> i too need a pc to build ...within this range..i want a i5 2nd gen processor..



Start a new thread mate.


----------



## saswat23 (Apr 21, 2012)

@ mastercool8695, 
Just get the config suggested above by TG. Replace the processor with i5-2400, save the 2k and use it on another 4GB RAM stick for 1.2k. For your needs this config is more than enough.
You are simpily getting confused more and more and this thread is expanding un necessarily.


----------



## topgear (Apr 22, 2012)

mastercool8695 said:


> ^^ the config was in my mind..
> but :
> 1 . core i5 2500 is 2k higher than i5 2400
> 2 . i5 2400 is still higher than my needs (this doen't mean that i'm not getting i5 2400)
> ...



core i5 2500k and a Basic OCable mobo like Biostar TZ68K+ combo will cost you alone ~19.5k and a after market cooler will cost you 2.2k at-least - but your max budget is around 22k and you have to get other components as well.

Now for a non Ocable rig your best bet is to get a cpu with highest stock clock speed possible and that'w why I recommended core i5 2500.

But as you have to get a HDD also you can skimp on the cpu and mobo budget - get core i5 2400 and a Gigabyte H61 mobo at 3.4k ( no USB 3.0 ) - this will save you 3.2k and add 800 bucks more to get a 500GB HDD or else opt for 160GB/250GB one.


----------



## mastercool8695 (Apr 22, 2012)

^^ the above one looks good..
just going for MSI H67 E35 @4.5 k



JohnephSi said:


> i too need a pc to build ...within this range..i want a i5 2nd gen processor..



yup..
choose this config i have finalized (IF AND ONLY IF YOU TOO HAVE THE SAME WORK TO DO THAT I HAVE TO, AND WANT THE SAME THINGS THAT I WANT)

PROCCY : i5 2400 @ 3.1GHz  6MB L3 CACHE @ 9.5 K
MOBO : MSI H67 MA E35 @ 4.5 K
RAM : CORSAIR VALUE SERIES 4GB 1333 MHz @ 1.2 K 
CASE : CM ELITE 311 @ 1.8 ~ 1.9 K 
PSU : CX 430 @ 2 K (I THINK THIS NEEDS TO CHANGE. PL ADVICE)
DVD WRITER : LG GH24NS71 @ 0.8 K
HDD : 500 GB @ 4 ~ 4.1 K (PL SPECIFY MODEL)

TOTAL : ~24 K (YUP.. ITS OWERFLOWN)

SUGGEST..


----------



## Souro_Ray (Apr 22, 2012)

Sorry TG, i completely forgot to mention that i was talking to the OP directly.. I meant to say that in his budget, it would be a wise choice to get the fastest non-overclockable processor to ensure some degree of his rig being future proof...

That goes without saying! If a person has the budget, going for an overclockable processor is recommended..


----------



## topgear (Apr 23, 2012)

mastercool8695 said:


> ^^ the above one looks good..
> just going for MSI H67 E35 @4.5 k


good decision



> yup..
> choose this config i have finalized (IF AND ONLY IF YOU TOO HAVE THE SAME WORK TO DO THAT I HAVE TO, AND WANT THE SAME THINGS THAT I WANT)
> 
> PROCCY : i5 2400 @ 3.1GHz  6MB L3 CACHE @ 9.5 K
> ...



For PSU price and suggestion look at the above posts.
For HDD get WD 500GB Blue series - comes with 2 years warranty.



Souro_Ray said:


> Sorry TG, i completely forgot to mention that i was talking to the OP directly.. I meant to say that in his budget, it would be a wise choice to get the fastest non-overclockable processor to ensure some degree of his rig being future proof...



it's OK


----------

